# Great Grand daughters



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Some schools in Kentucky have a fall break. I am blessed to have 3 of my great grand daughters living close enough that the family could drive down and spend time with Jo-Ann and I. They arrived around 7:00 am and after eating breakfast they hit the pool for the first of 2 times today. The water is 78 to 80 degrees.










After I got some business done I got the girls ready for fishing with the new poles I had bought for them. My wife had picked up a knockoff of a Barbie setup but I went for the real thing. These reels light up as they reel the fish in and are good enough to handle a respectable redfish. 










I launched out of Empire and ran across Bay Adams. The tide today was kind of like a double high and there was no water flow at all. To add insult to injury the water was dirty. Everything was flat calm with the sun bearing down on us. Montana was helping Brooke and I was helping Kyra. I noticed some movement near some pilings and placed a cast just past that place. I pulled the bait into the area and then I popped it. The redfish turned and hit it with a vengeance. Kyra grabbed the pole and began showing the redfish what a tough Ky. girl could do. 










This was her first keeper redfish and she did it with ease on her new pole.










Poor Brooke kept trying but nothing got her bait. Kyra was getting an occasional catfish and even found a few rat reds.










By this time I had worked my way to the other side of the bay and found cleaner water. We had a bit of water movement but not much to speak of. Things looked a lot better here though. Just to prove it Kyra found yet another keeper redfish.










It took all day before Brooke landed keeper and (Bashful) Brookie put one in the box. A nice black drum. This was her first fish ever. A bit of a struggle for her 40 pound frame but she did it well.










We kept loosing fish at one point and I thought they must have been small bait stealers but Kyra proved me wrong by landing this nice trout










It was getting late and the girls were getting tired so we headed in. On the way in I was suddenly heading into a group of feeding birds that formed right in front of me. I did not even ask them if they wanted to fish more. I shut down the big motor and set up the I-Pilot. As they were reaching for the bait I told them to just throw plastics. These specks were small but we found 3 that made the length as well as a bunch of white trout. The kids loved the action and it was a nice ending to a good family outing with 4 generations all together.










We played this action as long as we could. We beat dark thirty but not by much. Once home they had something to eat and quickly passed out due to a very active day both in the water and on the water. Nobody helped Grandpa clean the fish but I did not mind at all.










Life is Good!
Fishing is not a matter of life or death. It's more important than that.

CAPT HOOP -- OUR FREEDOM


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Great report. Glad to see the kids involved.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

CUTIES!!!

Thanks for a GREAT report.

Jim


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Kids happily fishing... Love it.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

What a nice Family outing... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## agbiv (Jun 29, 2014)

I am soooo ready to be a G-Pa but not in the works yet. Green with envy.


----------



## Flounder Hounder (Nov 9, 2008)

Wonderful! I can't wait to take my Granddaughter fishing, maybe someday...


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

The grand daughters were with us but these are the Great grand daughters. 4 generations.


----------

